
Woz's 70th Birthday Party (Live) - empressplay
https://www.twitch.tv/inspirehouse
======
nonplus
I have not used twitch in at least a year. I can't tell if twitch has devolved
into a mess of advertisements, or I have been redirected to advertisements
because the stream is done; but I will just take this as a sign to stay off
twitch for another 365 days.

